# Clogged toilet....Help!!!



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a toilet in my basement and it's clogged. Took a plunger then a toilet auger to it. After I augered it it flushes once properly then I flush it again and it clogs up again. What is the next step. Rotor Rooter guy?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. what got flushed to clog it ? one time at the pet store somebody accidentally flushed a piece of rock and it got stuck in the toilet. i had to pull the toilet to remove the blockage. Cheers


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know nothing out of the ordinary. Maybe too much toilet paper. Haven't pulled the toilet off yet. Not very good at plumbing. Just snake it using my 3 footer. It's funny after I snake it it flushes great the first time. After that it doesn't flush properly.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If something went down the drain and got stuck, then this will sometimes happen -- by plunging it and snaking it, you dislodge enough of the blockage to drain it, but then it blocks up again.

One thing that happens at this time of year, though, is that a root might grow into your drain in search of water. Toilet paper gets trapped on the root. You might clear the toilet paper, but it gets blocked up again. (Essentially, it's the same thing that's happening with the pencil that got stuck in the s-curve or the diaper that got stuck in the drain under your floor, but it's probably a little father out.) This happens to us. Since the problem is showing up in your basement toilet but not your other toilets, I mention it. It could be a problem with the toilet, or it could be a problem with the drain.

Is it just your toilet that's backing up? Or are you starting to have water coming up your bathroom tub or shower when you've got the dishwasher going and an upstairs shower going? If so, then it's likely that the sewer line is a problem (tree root or stuck diaper). If it's just your toilet, then the problem might be actually in your toilet. 

If the problem is in your toilet, you can take it off, turn it upside down, clear it, and then reinstall your toilet. Not a fun job, but easy to do with online instructions. I've done it a few times and I'm not exactly handy.

Given that you don't know what's going on, though, I'd call a plumber. They can check your toilet and they can put a camera down and check your sewer line, then they can put a really big, good snake down or even a power brush, and fix it. This will cost you at least $150 (minimum charge, usually) or as much as $275 (with camera) but in the end, you'll know what's going on and the problem will be solved as long as your plumber is good. We have tried various plumbers and like Cambie best. (They have come through for us over and over with a tricky root-under-the-house issue, and we've had mixed results with other plumbers. They may not be the cheapest. We've also had the City out.)

Good luck. At least you have lots of company in this. Seems like a recurring problem here at the forum.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Often you have to do it more than once. Plunge it with lots of water so it can flush the clog down.

Failing that, you will have to pull the toilet to see if anything - like a spoon or rag, get lodged in there.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> If something went down the drain and got stuck, then this will sometimes happen -- by plunging it and snaking it, you dislodge enough of the blockage to drain it, but then it blocks up again.
> 
> One thing that happens at this time of year, though, is that a root might grow into your drain in search of water. Toilet paper gets trapped on the root. You might clear the toilet paper, but it gets blocked up again. (Essentially, it's the same thing that's happening with the pencil that got stuck in the s-curve or the diaper that got stuck in the drain under your floor, but it's probably a little father out.) This happens to us. Since the problem is showing up in your basement toilet but not your other toilets, I mention it. It could be a problem with the toilet, or it could be a problem with the drain.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. The water doesn't back up in the shower or anywhere else when I flush. I'm sure it's just the toilet. I had a look online and it doesn't look too bad to do. Just need a wax seal and some muscles to lift it off.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used one of those ez-plumber deals. I can't remember the exact name of them. You can get it at home depot, rona, etc.. It's a can with a plunger looking thing on the top of it. You press it down and it shoots a large blast of air through the line. I used this in a major clog years ago and it worked great. You just need to plug all the drains you have prior to it then shoot it down. 

Just a suggestion!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

one second plumber is the name of it. I just happened to use one an hour ago to unclog a sink, worked great!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

do what morainy says and get a plumber in there. my parents house had a root grow into the pipe and flooded alot of the basement. luckily they had insurance but still had a $1500 deductable.

i would recomend a plumber in there asap.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Our mens toilet at work was plugged one day. They tried everything to unplug it, finally had to call in a plumber. He had to remove the toilet and you will never guess what he found down inside the drain....the rubber plunger! hehehehehehehehehehe....can you imagine that...the last idiot who tried to use the plunger did not say anything to anyone after he broke the head off of it in the toilet...hehehehe


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

enzotesta said:


> Our mens toilet at work was plugged one day. They tried everything to unplug it, finally had to call in a plumber. He had to remove the toilet and you will never guess what he found down inside the drain....the rubber plunger! hehehehehehehehehehe....can you imagine that...the last idiot who tried to use the plunger did not say anything to anyone after he broke the head off of it in the toilet...hehehehe


Lol......................too funny.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Those one second plumber things are really iffy, they can burst a drainpipe if its suspect. It.s not hard to pull a toilet. Just turn the water valve at the back off, then unscrew line from tank, then take as much water out as you can(the back to make it lighter and the bowl because as soon as you pull it it pours out) then unbolt from the floor and wiggle it loose. Sometimes they are siliconed around the base, just use a knife to slice the sillicone free. They just lift the toilet off. You may want to have some towels down 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that it doesn't take much in the way of muscle to remove a toilet. But when you put it back together (with a new waxy seal) just make sure not to tighten the bolts on the tank too much. I did that once, and the tank cracked in the middle of the night about 12 hours later. Top floor of an apartment building. Not good.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I agree that it doesn't take much in the way of muscle to remove a toilet. But when you put it back together (with a new waxy seal) just make sure not to tighten the bolts on the tank too much. I did that once, and the tank cracked in the middle of the night about 12 hours later. Top floor of an apartment building. Not good.


Thanks......I did it!!!!! Took the toilet off that is. With some help from a plumber friend. Turns out there was nothing blocking it just a real crappy toilet. It had a few surface cracks in it that didn't leak....................yet. Just went to Home Depot and bought a new one installed it and so far so good. Thanks for all the help!!!!! At least if it happens next time I will have no problem removing the toilet.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

liquid plumber worked great for me


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Catgoldfish -- congratulations! Once you've changed a toilet, you can do almost anything! Way to go!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Catgoldfish -- congratulations! Once you've changed a toilet, you can do almost anything! Way to go!


You were right there was nothing to removing a toilet. Thanks alot for all your help. One of the bolts holding the toilet down was all rusty took a hacksaw to it and replaced both bolts afterwards. One thing was there a a few different types of wax seals. Some are bigger and some have a flange. Was a great learning experience.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember back when I changed my first toilet, thanks to my 2 year old I found out the hard way , most apples doesn't flush down too good lol


----------



## annestew620 (2 mo ago)

I personally would suggest to have it checked by a reputable plumbing company like the one from this website that offers professional toiler repair services. This way, the root cause of the problem could be identified and addressed properly to prevent the issue from coming back anytime soon.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i suggest a plumbing forum not a fish one


----------

